# john deere 435 round baler



## [email protected]

just wondering everyones thoughts on this baler i put 300 to 500 rolls a year let me know ur thoughts can buy it for 5500


----------



## LaneFarms

It all depends on the condition of the baler. Check the belts over real good,a new set is around $1200. I would think you could get a 435 for a little cheaper. Try looking on fastline or tractor house.


----------



## Greyhorse

You can even find a newer one with wide pickup or netwrap but it will cost you more. If you can find one in decent shape it should be a good baler, I have a 430 which is pretty close to the same just a basic model, no kicker, etc. and I roll up about what you want to with no problem....... makes just as nice a bale as the newer machines.


----------



## solocamq32

I ran one for the last 15 years with net wrap,it will make a pretty bale if the windrows are good and solid and you jam the hay to it,like any other baler there are things that go wrong with them that will drive you crazy until you learn what makes it tick,but all around it is a good baler,if it has net the price is about right if it is twine only that might be a little high.


----------



## Heyhay..eh

Where I am 5500 would be steal especially if it had a bale tracker system and kicker. 
Check the belts for wear and also at the lacings for wear and tear. Belts are as quoted above and lacing replacements are about 30 to 50 per belt.
Check the interior for side wall wear and fractures, make sure that the tensioning arms are not bent.
Run the baler at full out for 10 minutes and then check the bearings for heat cation because hot bearing can burn severely. As it runs check the chains open the gate a few times and go through a few tie cycles to ensure that the pump runs and shut off ok also check it for heat.

This is a good baler and can be used effectively on mid sized operations. If you make a good windrow you can attack straight on without weaving and for grass and straw you take it head on. A crop compressor is good in light crops but limiting in heavy swaths. You can bale as fast as you can feed the crop producing nice tight bales.

You have the capacity for variable diameters from 4 to 6 feet which can be of value if you want to produce different size bales.

Both wands come from the same side so you can tie on off and save twine if you are in a good crop and making nice tight square shouldered bales.

This baler is easy to work on and most parts are accessible by opening the doors and not by removing covers with a wrench. At the worst you should make 10 bales per hour with this machine.

The 435 is a more substantial the the 430 and is adaptable to silage with a kit. You will note that all bearing holders are reinforced and not just mounted on the sheet metal.

I have had one for 4 years now (a 430 before this) and would not trade it at this point. Making 700-1000/year hay & straw.

Take care


----------



## [email protected]

well 2morow is d day going to try it out hope it does good if it works out may have a 483 new idea for sale i hope i bettered my self at least got a bigger baler


----------



## geiselbreth

i check all my bearing and chain with infered heat indicator all run about the same temp untill bearsing is getting ready to go haybaler fire is a mess run 2 water exstingusher on my 605m with soap


----------



## crhay

We got one. I does pretty good. for just the small time user (we try to square most of it) Wish it had net wrap though. But like stated above just look over everything you can, seems like a pretty good deal.-Chris


----------



## [email protected]

thanks to every one it done great if u know were to get a set of belts cheap let me know i just want a extra


----------



## cattleman4170

[email protected] said:


> thanks to every one it done great if u know were to get a set of belts cheap let me know i just want a extra


CCM Machinery in Johnson City Tennessee sells them at a reasonable price. I replaced the whole set about three years ago. Look them up on the internet. They ship the same day, so you get them quickly. Belts make all the difference in the world.


----------



## cattleman4170

JD 435 drive rollers, someone once told me of a place where you could buy JD drive rollers that had some scraps and dings on them for about half what you get one for at the dealer, does anyone know who and where this place might be?


----------

